# My first cut



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice tractor you have there. I also like your trailer, trailers! One can never have too many trailers.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice setup


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

I







KE AFTE







R 1 DAY IN THE S







THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE AFTER ONE DAY IN THE SHOP


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

BY THE WAY, THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME USING THAT TRAILER, I HAVE BEEN USING A STANDARD 16' UTILITY TRAILER, NO RAMPS,( 2 pieces of 4' 2x10), AND NO BRAKES. THIS ONE IS 16' PLUS A 2' DOVETAIL. I THINK I GOT A H__L OF A DEAL AT $1300.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a GREAT deal if all is ok with the trailer. Does this one have brakes? Bye


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

It has brakes on one axle, also has the break away system in case it comes loose it applies the brakes but the battery is shot, also has like new 8 ply tires, i did have to fix some wires for the brakes and side markers.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

ROYD said:


> It has brakes on one axle, also has the break away system in case it comes loose it applies the brakes but the battery is shot, also has like new 8 ply tires, i did have to fix some wires for the brakes and side markers.


Wish I could come across a deal like that! $1300. You couldn't build it for that. Good find, even with the work you had to do to it. Bye


----------

